# SOUTH KOREA - FIFA World Cup 2022 bid



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

President Lee Myung-bak arrived in Zurich on the 27th January and paid a courtesy visit to FIFA president Joseph Blatter

as a part of the country's bid to host the 2022 World Cup.


FIFA vice president Chung Mong-joon as well as 2022 FIFA World Cup Candidature Committee president Han Sung-joo accompanied the president.


At dinner with Blatter, Lee reportedly emphasized that the 2022 World Cup would serve as a platform for reconciliation and reunification of the two Koreas.


President Lee asked for President Blatter's cooperation and backing for Korea's bid to host the 2022 World Cup


Lee explained in detail about Korea's experience and know-how from co-hosting of the 2002 World Cup, 
its well-established football infrastructure, the government's strong support and the people's aspirations for hosting the event again.














The Bidding Committee for the 2022 World Cup held a general meeting on March 4, 2010 and 
officially announced the list of host cities that will be included in Korea's 2022 World Cup bid. 

During the general meeting the bid committee approved the selection of 12 host cities and 14 stadiums. 

Cheonan and Goyang joined the 10 cities ― Seoul , Busan , Daegu , Incheon , Gwangju , Daejeon , 
Ulsan , Suwon , Jeonju and Jeju ― that hosted World Cup matches in 2002.













Seoul , Sang am World Cup Stadium , 82,756 seats (now 68,476 seats) , 2001.11.10





















Daegu , Daegu World Cup Stadium , 81,422 seats (now 70,140 seats) , 2001.6.28





















Incheon , Incheon 2014 Asian Games , 80,000 seats (originally 70,000 seats) , 2013





















Seoul , Jamsil Olympic Stadium , 72,000 seats (now 69,950 seats , before 71,440 seats) , 1984.9.29





















Busan , Busan Asiad Stadium , 60,000 seats (now 55,982 seats) , 2001.5





















Incheon , Incheon Munhak Stadium , 52,179 seats , 2001.9





















Gwangju , Gwangju World Cup Stadium , 45,245 seats (now 40,245 seats , before 42,757 seats) , 2002.1.9





















Cheonan , Beokseok Stadium , 45,000 seats (now 26,000 seats) , 2001 



















Current photo, not as it will be in 2022.



Ulsan , Ulsan Big Crown Stadium , 44,466 seats , 2001.4.28





















Suwon , Suwon Blue Wings World Cup Stadium , 44,047 seats , 2001.5.13





















Jeonju , Jeonju World Cup Stadium , 43,389 seats , 2001.10.18





















Seogwipo , Jeju World Cup Stadium , 43,657 seats (now 35,657 seats , before 42,256 seats) , 2001.12





















Daejeon , Daejeon Purple Arena Stadium , 41,439 seats (before 42,176 seats) , 2001.9.13 





















Goyang , Goyang Daehwa Stadium , 41,311 seats , 2003.9






















If you want to see more pictures of Korean stadiums including World major stadiums , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade



There are many stadiums pictures around the World.



And this is Korean official bid site of 2022 World Cup Korea


http://www.korea2022.co.kr


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont understand, South Korea just hosted World Cup 2002 with Japan...... , cant have a WC every 15-20 years.......


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

This bid is a waste of money, South Korea will never get the World cup just 16 or 20 years later!

My prediction:

2018 England
2022 Australia or USA


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Expanding the Seoul Stadium? It's already a massive white elephant at its current capacity.


----------



## Maartendev (Apr 19, 2010)

2022 is too soon to host the World Cup since they hosted it in 2002.

I must say though that i am still impressed by the stadiums that South Korea has, some of them really are beautiful. The style is not so rounded as in Europe, they tend to use more extreme design on roofs.

My prediction:
2018: England ( although i hope that Belgium and the Netherlands get it :cheers: )
2022: Australia


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Jimmy10 said:


> I dont understand, South Korea just hosted World Cup 2002 with Japan...... , cant have a WC every 15-20 years.......


Oh well, doesn't matter anyway, they've got no chance of winning the rights to host.


----------



## cmc (Oct 4, 2005)

Stadiums wouln't be a problem for S.Korea, but England, Spain & Russia are going strong for 2018 and well I'm thinking US (concacaf) or Austrlia for 2022.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't think any of the stadiums listed have enough room for any expansions in seating capacity. Can't expand Seoul WC Stadium or build brand-new stadium for seoul. use Olympic Stadium for final. A stadium should have been built for Yeosu. I think all the expanded stadium capacities are a joke.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

That's a lot of stadiums with runnings tracks.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> I don't think any of the stadiums listed have enough room for any expansions in seating capacity. Can't expand Seoul WC Stadium or build brand-new stadium for seoul. use Olympic Stadium for final. A stadium should have been built for Yeosu. I think all the expanded stadium capacities are a joke.


Actually one could expand Seoul WC stadium. It's conventional 2 tier seating arrangement simply means removing the iconic roof (_sorry roof!_:lol and building a 3rd tier, whist adding the access to such a tier. Then build a new roof over it.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Still can't see that happening, wasn't even designed to support any expansion. Sorry.


----------



## plasma169 (Sep 13, 2002)

If Korea gets to host the WC in 2022 and that is a big "IF", most of the stadiums will be football-specific with the exception of one or two. 

Cities like Seoul, Suwon, Jeju, Ulsan, Daejeon, Jeonju will use the 2002 WC stadiums (all of them football-specific) but they will get renovated. 

Other major cities like Daegu, Gwangju and Busan will use their Baseball domes as football stadiums (Similar to Sapporo stadium in 2002 WC). Apparently, these 3 cities are all in planned stages of upgrading their baseball stadiums to Domes - For instance, http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3396/daegudome.jpg

Incheon will get their football specific stadiums expanded. Incheon's football-specific stadium is due to be completed in 2011 but the capacity is less than 25,000 at the moment but can be expanded if needed.

Goyang is a very rich city, however, I believe they will be the only city that will offer a stadium with running tracks. 
As for Cheonan, they will definitely build a new stadium as their current stadium is a bit old. If built, it will most likely be a football-specific stadium.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

hngcm said:


> That's a lot of stadiums with runnings tracks.



8 stadiums out of 14 World Cup Stadiums are Soccer-specific Stadiums.

=======================================================

*Seoul , Sang am World Cup Stadium , 82,756 seats* (Soccer-specific Stadium)

Daegu , Daegu World Cup Stadium , 81,422 seats (8 lane-track Stadium)

*Incheon , Incheon 2014 Asian Games Stadium , 80,000 seats *(may be transformed to Soccer-specific Stadium such as Stade de France in Saint Denis.

Seoul , Jamsil Olympic Stadium , 72,000 seats (8 lane-track Stadium)

Busan , Busan Asiad Stadium , 60,000 seats (8 lane-track Stadium)

Incheon , Incheon Munhak Stadium , 52,179 seats (8 lane-track Stadium)

Gwangju , Gwangju World Cup Stadium , 45,245 seats (8 lane-track Stadium)

*Cheonan , Beokseok Stadium , 45,000 seats *(will be renovated to Soccer-specific Stadium)

*Ulsan , Ulsan Big Crown Stadium , 44,466 seats *(Soccer-specific Stadium)

*Suwon , Suwon Blue Wings World Cup Stadium , 44,047 seats *(Soccer-specific Stadium)

*Jeonju , Jeonju World Cup Stadium , 43,389 seats *(Soccer-specific Stadium)

*Seogwipo , Jeju World Cup Stadium , 43,657 seats *(Soccer-specific Stadium)

*Daejeon , Daejeon Purple Arena Stadium , 41,439 seats *(Soccer-specific Stadium)

Goyang , Goyang Daehwa Stadium , 41,311 seats (8 lane-track Stadium)




In view of Soccer Stadiums condition , Korea is better than Japan.

Japan has only 5 Soccer-specific Stadiums : Osaka (Umeda) , Saitama , Toyota , Kashima , Sapporo

Kobe Wing Stadium was 42,000 seated Soccer-specific Stadiums during 2002 World Cup but reduced to 31,000 seats later.


----------



## mtt16 (Apr 10, 2006)

rodem said:


> 8 stadiums out of 14 World Cup Stadiums are Soccer-specific Stadiums.
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> ...


Interesting information.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Japan to turn focus on 2022 World Cup bid*

The Japan Football Association will turn the attentions to the 2022 World Cup as they believe 2018 will go to Europe. 

The Asian nation have bids prepared for both tournaments but admit that it is more in their interests to tackle the 2022 version 
as 2018 is likely to return to Europe following South Africa this year and Brazil four years later. 

“There is a movement within FIFA that the 2018 should be held in Europe. So we think it is advisable to focus on 2022," 
Japan FA president Motoaki Inukai was quoted as saying in the Japanese media.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Handover of bid-book to FIFA*

*
Teams competing to host 2018, 2022 World Cups prepare for bid book handover to FIFA*

ZURICH — Nine bidders competing to host the World Cup in 2018 or 2022 will deliver their technical documents to FIFA on Friday.

Four candidates from Europe, four from Asia plus the United States will line up in alphabetical order to present their documents on stadiums, host cities and infrastructure to FIFA president Sepp Blatter.

They were last brought together at a launch in Cape Town in December, when David Beckham's presence revitalized an England bid which had been damaged by infighting.

Beckham will be the star attraction Friday, though Dutch great Johan Cruyff is supporting the Netherlands-Belgium bid.

FIFA will make inspection visits to the bidders between July and September.

FIFA executive members will choose the two hosts in December.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea submits bid to host 2022 World Cup finals*










_Han Sung-joo, chairman of South Korea's 2022 World Cup bidding committee,
hands over the official bid book to FIFA President Sepp Blatter at a ceremony 
held at the FIFA headquarters in Zurich on Friday. (Yonhap)_



South Korea officially submitted its bid Friday for the rights to host the World Cup finals in 2022, 
exactly two decades after successfully co-hosting the world's largest football tournament with 
Japan, according to Yonhap News Agency.


Previously, South Korea hosted the 2002 World Cup jointly with Japan. 
The U.S., England, Australia and Russia have all shown interest in hosting the showpiece for 2018 
and 2022, while South Korea, Japan and Qatar are bidding for the 2022 tournament only. 

All bidding nations handed in their respective bid books on Friday.


FIFA is scheduled to select the host nations for the 2018 and 2022 tournaments in December. 
Han, speaking to reporters here, said South Korea's hosting of the World Cup finals will serve
as a catalyst in fomenting a big football boom in Asia.


During his meeting with Han, Blatter lauded South Korea for rewriting World Cup history in 2002 
with Japan and wished South Korea luck in its bid attempt.


The content of the bid book covers a wide range of information on various infrastructure, 
such as stadiums, lodging and transportation currently available, and also those to be made 
available in the future to support a World Cup.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Again? This is almost a disrespect with other countries, specially those in conditions to host a WC and never did.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's their money. If they want to put in a bid which most think has only a slim chance of victory, that's their lookout.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ OK, seems fair then.


----------

